# Which passport line at CDG?



## jweihl

I read recently in the Local that France/EU is implementing new entry/exit systems to better track tourists compliance with the 90 day Schengen limits. The article said that they would be installing new automated passport scanning systems as part of this and cautioned non-EU foreign residents to avoid using them, and opt instead to present your passport and visa/cds to a border police officer. The last time I arrived at CDG there was indeed an automatic passport scan and photo device that I, as a US citizen, was herded through. I am wondering if this is the system the article mentioned (if so they implemented it several months early). I’m currently in the US, returning in a few days. I haven’t yet received my CdS, but do have an attestation de “decision favorable” (visa expired in September).

Has anyone gone through passport control at CDG recently who can advise me on which line to head toward. I’m guessing that the orange vest airport employees would scratch their head at my attestation and just send me through with the rest of the Americans.


----------



## ARPC

The machines you saw aren’t the ees passport check system you read about. When that system arrives there will be a sign for « eu residents » and you will go there and present your resident card, etc, to an agent. If you do end up at a machine and get a weird response (as happens occasionally even with the biometric id verification machine you saw at cdg) an agent will come to clarify the situation. And don’t read the local. It’s total garbage.


----------



## jweihl

ARPC said:


> The machines you saw aren’t the ees passport check system you read about. When that system arrives there will be a sign for « eu residents » and you will go there and present your resident card, etc, to an agent. If you do end up at a machine and get a weird response (as happens occasionally even with the biometric id verification machine you saw at cdg) an agent will come to clarify the situation. And don’t read the local. It’s total garbage.


Thanks for the clarification. Will disagree with you about the local. Their daily newsletter has been very helpful in getting a quick view of who’s going on strike and when, and has helped us avoid travel grief on more than one occasion, and I love their daily features on slang and French phrases. It meets my needs for a daily 2 minute news scan perfectly.


----------

